# Catfishing the OH River



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

I enjoy fishing the OH river for the BIG cats and have caught some nice blues before, which is ALWAYS fun! I've caught some smaller shovel heads before, but I'm hoping to get some advice on how to get the BIG BOYS this year! I certainly don't have all the answers on baits, technique, or where to look, so any advice would be appreciated. Feel free to post some pics of the BIG BOYS that you've caught!


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

For big Shovelheads your best bet is big bait and it should be alive, I use Bluegills. Shovelheads can be found anywhere in the Ohio river but where there is a lot of debri in the water with deep water nearby will produce more. Look for bridges, loading areas near industrial plants, old barges, etc. I like to use 2 1/2 - 3 oz No Roll weights with about an 18" leader to hold the bait in place but the Shovel can pull the line through without to much resistance. A sliding weight set up like that, I think stops them from spitting out the bait as much if they feel to much resistance. Here's one I caught last summer right in front of the Newport Levy.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Big James, hope you don't mind, I turned the lights up on the photo of that hawg of a catfish you got there.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

TClark said:


> Big James, hope you don't mind, I turned the lights up on the photo of that hawg of a catfish you got there.


Don't mind a bit. You could see more of the fish in the original pic but the photo crop cuts to much out, here is the bottom part.


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

VERY nice shovel head!!! How much do you think it weighed? What lb. test do you recommend? Hey when you set up your line, do you usually have your sinker above our below your hook? I've done it both ways. Have you ever used slip bobbers with any luck? I know with the current it can be tough. Right now I'm waiting to stock up on some Skippies, but no luck yet.
Thanks for the post man! I know there's some monsters waiting to be caught! Hopefully I'll get on one this year!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont target flatheads on the river- maily fish for blues. I might try and fish for some flatheads more this year...but I am such a blue fanatic its hard for me to go and wait for a flathead to bite.

For flatheads you are going to want to fish close to cover like "Big James" said. Live bait is what most people use- however on the Ohio river 95% of the flatheads I have caught have come on cut bait and probably the same for the blues as well. I started to use live shad last year and it produced well- but fresh cut bait always works. If you are looking for blues look for ledges and drop offs. Don't be afraid to fish shallow for both blues and flats. Most people think you have to fish deep and that is not true. A lot of my fish come shallow (20 ft or less) with a lot coming in a foot of water. It is crazy when you see a splash of a tail from a fish on the bank basicly and then your rod gets buried.- this is ecspecially true in high water situations when the fish move up to feed and get out of the current.

Night fishing seems to out produce day time fishing in terms of flatheads but you can always find active fish. If you put that bait in front of that fish 9 times out of 10 its going to eat and not pass up an easy meal.

For tackle- I fish from a boat so I use:

8 Ft St. Croix Classic Cat Heavy Action Rods
Abu Garcia 7000 Reels spooled up with 30 pound Vicious Offshore Hi Vis Green Line
I use 50 pound Vicious Hi Vis Green line for my leaders
I use 8 oz no-roll sinkers when I anchor and I use 8 oz egg sinkers for drifting- catfish are not line or weight shy at all!
Hooks I use 8/0 and 10/0 circle hooks- even a 1 pound channel can eat a hook this big.

I managed this 26 pound flathead while fishing for blues last year down by Tanners Creek:










Some blues from last year:

29 pound










60 pound










42 pound










47 pound










All those blues were from the Cincinnati area- the 42, 47, and 60 were all caught on the same afternoon.


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

Dude! Okay, I was gonna post a pic of my blue, but yours just put mine to shame! Seriously, now I know why you're "hooked" on the blues. That biggest one looks like "Jabba the Hut" with those 3 chins. What time of year did you catch those hawgs? I know catfish bite pretty much all year round, but they have a time where they pick up. Does anyone know what time of year is best for blues & flatheads? 
Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent post Fishdealer! It's funny you say your gonna fish more for Shovelheads, now I say I am gonna fish more for Blues. I've always done better on live bait but since that's what I have primarily used it stands to reason. Got access to a lot of large shad right now, think I am gonna stock up and freeze them. I just use 20lb test 40lb leaders, weight above the leader on medium heavy spinning outfits.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

GrizzoftheRiv said:


> Dude! Okay, I was gonna post a pic of my blue, but yours just put mine to shame! Seriously, now I know why you're "hooked" on the blues. That biggest one looks like "Jabba the Hut" with those 3 chins. What time of year did you catch those hawgs? I know catfish bite pretty much all year round, but they have a time where they pick up. Does anyone know what time of year is best for blues & flatheads?
> Keep the pictures coming!


Haha it took me 3 years to figure out catching blues like I do now...and I am always learning more and more each year. I caught that flathead in August of this past year and all those blues came from September. Blues bite year round and I have not figured out which time of the year is best. In the winter time they tend to stack up in holes and you when you can find them you can catch a lot. In the summer time all I do is drift and I catch them all over the river- basicly just like trolling in a sense that I just cover a lot of water.

Flathead fishing is best in the late spring/early summer until the fall. You are going to have a few weeks where they are on the spawn and fishing will slow down. In the fall is your best chance for a hawg as they are fattening up for winter and they almost go dormant in the winter time.



Big James said:


> Excellent post Fishdealer! It's funny you say your gonna fish more for Shovelheads, now I say I am gonna fish more for Blues. I've always done better on live bait but since that's what I have primarily used it stands to reason. Got access to a lot of large shad right now, think I am gonna stock up and freeze them. I just use 20lb test 40lb leaders, weight above the leader on medium heavy spinning outfits.


Most of my fish that I said came on cut bait- because thats what I primarily use...but I am definitly going to start using more live bait this year. I think having a mix is always a good idea. I would definitley stock up on some of those bigger shad if you can get them for later in the year. Fresh cut bait is always better than frozen...but frozen is better than none 

Here are a couple more pictures- these are winter fish
37 pounder February of 2010










33 Pounder February










18 pounder January










24 pounder December


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any good websites for catfishing the OH? (Baits to use / setting up rigs / Fish habits...etc.) I'm sure there are some guys out there, like myself, that are always looking for ways to better their fishing.
Here's a mouth shot of the blue I caught last summer.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

Fishdealer do you release all those cats?


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

Has anyone caught any cats recently that you're willing to post. Doesn't matter if they are big or small. Here's one I caught out of the River (off shore) about a week and a half ago. I'm guessing around 7-8 lbs. Belly looked large as if it might have eggs. Not sure, as I released it. Anyway, nothing to brag about, but still a catch.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Griz, thats a Blue, WTG!!! I still havent caught a Blue yet from the Ohio, ( this year) only from my pond and those dont really count. LOL
All my cats have been channels so far and those have been at lakes. 

Salmonid


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

GrizzoftheRiv said:


> Does anyone have any good websites for catfishing the OH? (Baits to use / setting up rigs / Fish habits...etc.) I'm sure there are some guys out there, like myself, that are always looking for ways to better their fishing.
> Here's a mouth shot of the blue I caught last summer.


http://www.catfish1.com/forums/f123/ is a good site, lot of local people on it from the cincy area. 
be careful what you ask if you join the site. Some NOT ALL, will be jerks and think that you are simply trying to steal their fishing spots by asking simple questions on techniques. For the most part, it is filled with good guys who like to catfish, and are very helpful. Site has many pics and videos on different styles. Also has a lot of guys who know what the heck their doing. It has been very helpful to me, hope it can help you. BTW, this is very important, if you have ever been to, drove by, seen, heard of, or thougt of a pay lake, don't admit to it. This is seriously frowned upon, as it should be.


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link and the advice LHP. More than anything I'm trying to figure out better ways to set up my line properly to have better success. Also to learn from those who know more about this sport than myself. Hopefully folks will see that, instead of thinking I'm after their hot spots.  Thanks again for the link. Things like this are very helpful to me!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

united states catfish association is a good web site also alot of good people on there


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Big James said:


> Fishdealer do you release all those cats?


of course! Dont keep any fish from the Ohio river and when lake fishing never keep any catfish over 10 pounds.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

fish dealer you should consider guiding, also i want to buy some skips and weights from you when the river goes down. pm'd you before, wife seems to frown upon me keepin skips in the freezer over the winter.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

longhaulpointer said:


> fish dealer you should consider guiding, also i want to buy some skips and weights from you when the river goes down. pm'd you before, wife seems to frown upon me keepin skips in the freezer over the winter.


Guiding is actually in the works and hopefully by next year it will be on. Yeah just let me know when you want some bait or tackle...at the rate the rain has been coming it will be amazing if we ever get out on the river. The moment it gets to 40 ft or lower I am going out haha


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

I've only caught larger fish (from shore) when the water is up between 29' - 35' in the downtown Cincinnati area. I'm sure they can be caught when it's higher but I can't afford losing 8 oz. in lead at a time! 

Something I've been trying recently and having a blast with is fishing for flatheads with crankbaits on light (bass) tackle when the water is up. Only caught a few smaller fish and one toad broke me off. It's fun and really my only means at the moment because I'm out of bait.

This critter was caught last summer with a chunk of thawed skipjack.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

hoosiertransplant said:


> I've only caught larger fish (from shore) when the water is up between 29' - 35' in the downtown Cincinnati area. I'm sure they can be caught when it's higher but I can't afford losing 8 oz. in lead at a time!
> 
> Something I've been trying recently and having a blast with is fishing for flatheads with crankbaits on light (bass) tackle when the water is up. Only caught a few smaller fish and one toad broke me off. It's fun and really my only means at the moment because I'm out of bait.
> 
> ...


There are people selling bait on craigslist and there is a guy on here selling lead cheap I have read. I bought 40 3oz No Roll sinkers off of eBay from a guy up in Bucyrus Ohio for $19 with free shipping. Just some ideas for you.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Big James said:


> There are people selling bait on craigslist and there is a guy on here selling lead cheap I have read. I bought 40 3oz No Roll sinkers off of eBay from a guy up in Bucyrus Ohio for $19 with free shipping. Just some ideas for you.


Click the link in my signature it's mine and GMRcatmans business. Sinkers and bait.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Big James said:


> There are people selling bait on craigslist and there is a guy on here selling lead cheap I have read. I bought 40 3oz No Roll sinkers off of eBay from a guy up in Bucyrus Ohio for $19 with free shipping. Just some ideas for you.


thanks I'll look into that!

fishdealer I'll pm you re: bait.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

grizzoftheriv do u live near moscow?


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

No, more towards Newtown.


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you all prefer "no roll" or "egg sinkers" when fishing the OH? Also what weight sinkers? I realize the more the current, the more weight. Just trying to get a ballpark idea. I'm debating on getting a sinker mold and was hoping to get some advice.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Some folks like No Rolls, some Like Eggs some like Flat bank sinkers so that boils down to a personal preference. I use Flat bank sinkers myself, but there is is nor right or wrong anser here other then Eggs may roll on the bottom so I only use them for drifting. If I was to only use 1 mold, Id get something with 4-6-8 oz myself, as those are what I use the majority of the time. but you better have some 8-10- and maybe some 12 oz around, especially when the river is higher then normal.

Salmonid


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

we don,t live to far apart. i,ll put u on a couple good spots. no roll is the best for bank fishing. always cast down stream (the current tened to lift ur rig on the reel in ) u,al be less likly to snag. put u on soom skips not to far from ur house.


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! That's actually very helpful. I've done some drifting in the past, so I was wondering if the egg sinkers would be better for that. That way the line doesn't twist up on me as it's done in the past. I've got a bank sinker mold, but only up to 2oz. Guess bigger is better in this category. 

As for finding skips, that would be awesome! I haven't got ANY with the water being so high this year. I'm sure they're there somewhere...that is...if you can get to them. You guys are great! Thanks for the help.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ve got a 3,4 and 5 oz. mold. i need some 2,s. and about a 100 pounds of lead. will hae a sinker making day.


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

100 lbs should do it.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

I,ve got the lead. Let me know when. It an,t no fun mak,in sinker al by meself.


----------



## GrizzoftheRiv (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll tell you what I need more than sinkers right now...a few skippys. I haven't caught a single skipjack this year. Stinks to know my time for catching them is probably running out. I guess the best advice is to keep trying, so we'll see.


----------



## muskiekids (Mar 26, 2011)

I live an hour from the Ohio river. Would like to take my kids fishing their in my 15 foot john boat. Does anybody know of a side stream i can fish on so i dont have to worry about barges and waves. please email me at [email protected]


----------

